# Bag Jump(drop) at Emerald Resort and Casino



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/15)

Today I jumped off a crane from 12M in the air onto a huge inflatable air bag - it was awesome!!!! I sadly didn't get any pics though because Chloe was running off to go watch Morgan Beatbox (Apparently he's really well known) - It was seriously awesome - but terrifying when you're up there!

I suggest everyone gives them a go! Awesome experience

https://www.facebook.com/pages/BagDrop-SA/1559659740961042?pnref=story

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Awesome @Stroodlepuff 
Adrenaline junkie!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/15)

Silver said:


> Awesome @Stroodlepuff
> Adrenaline junkie!



Thanks @Silver I had to do it when I saw it! It was terrifying though, almost chickened out once we got up but the operator convinced me to do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Thanks @Silver I had to do it when I saw it! It was terrifying though, almost chickened out once we got up but the operator convinced me to do it



Well done. I know the feeling 

Did @Gizmo also jump?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (5/4/15)

Silver said:


> Well done. I know the feeling
> 
> Did @Gizmo also jump?



Nope  he was watching Chloe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Nope  he was watching Chloe



He told me he was too scared to jump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> He told me he was too scared to jump.


----------

